# DIY hollow wall setting tool



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

greenlee makes one


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I use mine all the time even in solid concrete, it was a good investment..


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

If you're talking about these things:










I got an old 6" long socket wrench extension and sawed off almost all of the socket so all that's left is a bit of a dimple. Beats them in there great.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I had the greenlee one was well. Very interested in a DIY, since they are expensive


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

erics37 said:


> If you're talking about these things:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are trying to get those banned in Canada... which is a good thing.:thumbup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

daveEM said:


> We are trying to get those banned in Canada... which is a good thing.:thumbup:


Oh but they hold better than anything else ever made. They have the best vertical shear strength and nothing else can hold a candle to these awesome anchors.:laughing:


----------



## wadjacker (Jan 21, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> Oh but they hold better than anything else ever made. They have the best vertical shear strength and nothing else can hold a candle to these awesome anchors.:laughing:


Quiet yourself.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I had to re-locate a control cabinet that the elevator guys had put up in a CACF room and they had used 8 zamacs to hold it up...man was I cursing them. Grinder wouldn't fit in there. They work great, but try getting them out again lol.


----------



## HKK (Dec 5, 2013)

cdnelectrician said:


> I had to re-locate a control cabinet that the elevator guys had put up in a CACF room and they had used 8 zamacs to hold it up...man was I cursing them. Grinder wouldn't fit in there. They work great, but try getting them out again lol.


Pull the center nail out with a cats paw, then the whole thing with the nail puller. That's if you have room for said nail puller, otherwise, just blow it up.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I hit the little bastards with the Hilti gun.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

I've hit them with a 1/4" metal drill bit. Destroys the damn anchor in the road and they come out like a rivet. :thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

cbr said:


> A few jobs back a guy had a setting tool for lead expansion anchors for use in hollow walls that he made himself. I should have gotten a better look at, I was trying to figure out how he put it together. Has anyone here made one?


I've never seen a diy set tool, but I'd like to. I have the Greenlee 3/8" tool, I'd also like a 1/4" but don't want to pay $65 for one.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone?


----------

